# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  شعر العوامية

## القلب المرح

*ربك ملى العالم بالبشر أشكال وأنواع .. وخلى كل شخص بيه ميزه*
*وقسم الأراضي أنصاص وأرباع ..وخله كل صاحب حق اياخد نصيبه*
*بس تنفرد بالكون بلده أصحابها أسباع .. فيهم كرم وأخلاق وكل معاني الطيبه*
*تسألوني أي بلد فيها معاني الشيم ترتكز بالأوضاع .. العواميه قلت بكل فخر أ**رضي الحبيبه*
*مسكت القلم حتى أ**كتب مشاعر .. وأرسل بتعبير رساله مع الطير للحبيبه*
*بس عقلي مدري وش فيه .. من الحب مو عارف يكتب والله غريبه*
*الحسد أضن له تأثير فيني .. والصلاة على محمد وآله أفضل دواء للحسيده*
*حتى أصير الفخر لأهل عوام.. وأكتب لكل عاشق أبيات الشعر لعشيقه*
*أبقى أنا بحبي خلوني أتغزل.. وأقسم قلبي بالنصيفه*
*نصف لأرض الغاليه ساكنه بالعين .. ونصف للي جماله نجم سهيل وبالليل يكتب بريده*
*مهما كتبت بحقك يا أحلى مافي الكون ... تظلي على قلبي وسرابي حقيقه*
*خلي الأوهام عنك يابعد كلي وبقاي.. تبعدي عن هجري كل دقيقه*
*واليسمع كلام الناس يتيه دروبه .. ويصير عايش بين الوهم والحقيقه*
*والخداع أحذرك منه ..ترى الخداع مرده يحطك في مواقف كبيره*
*عايشت إنسان بلا قلب وقاسي الأطباع .. مع ذلك طيب مع ذيك الحبيبه*
*ريتك تحني اشوي وتحسي بناري بناري المشتعله..وبأي محنه أنا وبأي ضيقه* 
*ترضي أعيش بوحدتي وبظلامي الدامس أهوجس بفكري .. تحبيني انتي ولا ياغريبه* 
*مهما خذلتك بحبي أظل انا المخذول .. وماظن سمعتي عن أحد ماخد غير نصيبه* 
*انا حبيبك على العين والراس .. بس وين اثبات المحبه ردي وداوي الجرح ياطبيبه* 

*" منقول "*  :amuse:

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاء

----------


## القلب المرح

*ربي يسلمك أختي ألم الفراق* 
*ويعطيك الله العافيه على التعقيب* 
*تواجد ما ننحرم منه* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلمو على النقل 





اخوي تحياتي

----------

